# A Cut Above- The Journey Of A Negro



## Incognegro (Sep 26, 2005)

Figured its about time to start a journal   

Previous History:

Began bodybuilding seriously 6/13/2005. A momentous occasion!

*Date Today*: 9/26/2005.

Age: 19

Height/Weight: 6'0" at 160

Est. Body Fat/Waist Size: 10 % at 33-34.

*Goals:*

Height/Weight: 6'0" at 175

Est. Body Fat/Waist Size: 6-7 % at 32.

To be able to run the fine line between cosmetic/strength. Middle Ground.

Will post current measurements tonight.

*Current Split* (July 1 - Dec 31 04) Type: Bulk- Low Rep, High Weight.

M: Chest.  T: Back. W: Shoulders. T: Arms. F: Legs. S: Rest. S: Rest.

J

Kut Foh Lyfe!


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 26, 2005)

Date:  09/26/2005


Chest Day-

Bench Press

1 Warm up set x 12 w/ bar.
1 x 10 95 lbs.
1 x 8   115 lbs.
1 x 6  125 lbs.

Incline Press

3 x 12, 10, 8 (Pushing) DB 35s.

Decline Movement (Cable Machine)

3 x 10, 8 (pushing), 8 (really pushing). 4 plates either side.

Flyes

3 x 12 25 lb. DBs in each hand.

Abs- 3x25 medicine ball crunches.

Overall Effort/Workout Rating: B

Comments: I really dislike doing BB work for chest for some reason. I need to find out why. I like using DB alot more I guess for the stablization that it requires, and some other reasons that I cannot understand.  I need to find a better way to do decline movements for chest, as I dont like loading 30 lb DB in each hand on a decline bench. I am considering trying decline press movements with the Smith machine.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 27, 2005)

Date: 09/27/2005

Back Day-

5 Min. Stretching. I always stretch the back out first.

Low Cable Rows

2x12 7.5 plates.
1x8   7.5 plates.  (Really felt the strength drop for some reason.

Hyper Extensions

3x12 Holding 25 lb. plate.

Deadlift

3x12 70 lbs.

(This is my first time truly doing deadlifts in my back workout. I should have started from the beginning but didn't know how my back would take it. Light weight on this exercise is due to demanding perfection from my form before I increase.)

Bent Over Rows-

2x12 Unloaded BB Warmup.
2x12 50 lbs.

(Another first exercise attempt. I am in the process of incorporating more compound lifts into my back program, as my back gets stronger and can handle the increased load.)


Abs- 

1x25
1x20
1x15  Decline bench situps.


Grade/Effort: B 

Comments: Good back day today. Began utilizing deadlift and bent over row exercises in program. I started with light weights in both of these in order to really watch my form as these exercises are new.  I am enjoying the confidence I get from a stronger back that allows me to do real lifting exercises that hit it hard. I wasnt able to do this a couple months ago.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 28, 2005)

09/27/2005



Shoulder Day-


Trap Movement (Smith Machine) *Will find correct name and edit*

1x12 at 50 lbs.
1x10 at 70 lbs.
1x8   at 80 lbs.


Shrugs (Smith Machine)

1x12 at 70 lbs.
1x10 at 120 lbs.
1x10 at 130 lbs.

Shoulder Press (Cybex Machine)

1x11 at 75 lbs.
1x6 at 75 lbs.
1x3 at 75 lbs.      (For some reason this exercise was really tough, it never is.)

Lat Pulldowns (2 Behind Neck)

1x12 at 75 lbs.
1x10 at 87.5 lbs.
1x10 at 87.5 lbs.

Side Raises (DB)

3x12 at 30 lbs.

(This exercise I really felt weak at today! Normally I use 20 lbs. for 3x12, but today couldn't even really lift the 20 lb. DB with out killing form. Decided to drop weight and do it right.)

Effort/Grade: C

Comments:  Today was a bad day. I didn't really want to lift, but I forced myself to go. I walk/utilize public transportation, and it was pouring rain the entire day. Hence I got soaked, and with above normal stress from work, my attitude wasnt what it should be. Evidently it carried over to my lifting, as my form wasnt as strict as it normally is. Even though I got through the exercises, I didnt feel like I gave my best effort, i.e. rushed weights, not lowering them slowly. etc.

Bottom Line: Outside factors can really affect your performance.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 29, 2005)

Date: 9/29/2005

Arms and Legs will be done Saturday.


J


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 29, 2005)

What's your diet looking like?


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 2, 2005)

Date: 10/01/2005

This week sucked. Due to drama at the end of the week I was unable to finish my split. I believe that my arms received a good-enough stimulation on back day, but I am still upset at not being to complete my routine. I am quite dedicated to this, and hate missing workouts. This is only the second time this is happened though. Guess it keeps us human.

CowPimp,

My diet is excellent, but the problem is that I am simply not eating ENOUGH! Due to my schedule, its hard to eat (amount) what I need calorie wise, and with the timing I have, it's hard to divide it up into smaller meals. I'm trying to eat a BIG breakfast, BIG lunch, and BIG dinner, but realistically I eat a big breakfast, no lunch maybe a powerbar or equivalent, and a semi decent size meal really late, like 11 o'clock  .  However, I am seeing gains, but fear that they will begin to slow down unless my diet goes to normal.

Any input CowPimp I would greatly appreciate. I need help getting the extra calorie intake I need on a real tough schedule time wise and with a job that doenst let me stop. Literally.

J


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 3, 2005)

Are you working out at home or gym??


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 3, 2005)

Date: 10/03/2005.

Chest/Back Day


BB Bench Press

1x12 @ 45 (Warm-up)
1x10 @ 95
1x7 @ 115
1x3 @ 125
1x6 @ 115 (One extra set because I wanted to finish strong.)

Incline DB

1x12 @ 70
1x10 @ 70
1x8 @ 70

Decline DB

3x10 @ 50

Flyes

1x12 at 50
1x10 at 50


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 3, 2005)

Date: 10/03/2005.

Chest/Back Day

Chest-

BB Bench Press

1x12 @ 45 (Warm-up)
1x10 @ 95
1x7 @ 115
1x3 @ 125
1x6 @ 115 (One extra set because I wanted to finish strong.)

Incline DB

1x12 @ 70
1x10 @ 70
1x8 @ 70

Decline DB

3x10 @ 50

Flyes

1x12 at 50
1x10 at 50
1x8 at 50

Back-

10 min. STRETCH

Low Cable Rows

1x12 @ 8 Plates
2x10 @ 8 Plates (Arms burning during this, probably due to combining of workouts.)

Bent Over Rows 

(These were really challenging because my arms are about done at this point. I think this is why my reps kept dropping each set. I was hitting failure on every set today, like always, but today it was really FAILING.)

3x12 @ 50 (Going to increase weight next time back is done exclusively.)

Hyper Extensions

3x BodyWeight plus 25 lb. plate.

Dead Lift:

(My arms and to a point my back are toast, hence light weight)

3x12 @ 70

Abs-

Decline crunches

1x25
1x20
1x10  (Couldn't do 25, my back was really feeling it, and my form was perfect, back straight not curled, etc. for this exercise.)

10 min. STRETCH

Grade/Effort: A-

Comments:  Decided to combine chest and back workouts today. Reason being is that due to a meeting after work tommorrow I would be unable to get my back program done. I graded myself an A because I got through both workouts without skipping an exercise or cheating myself, especially because I have not spent that amount of time in the gym in awhile (see my split).  Also, for some reason, my reps drop each set! WTF. This is bothering me, as I hit failure on each set, but I do not think that I should keep dropping reps like that. Maybe instead of like 12, 10, 6 for example, maybe I should try 8 across the board. Or something :exasperated:. I dont know if it's an endurance issue or not. Thoughts?

I lift at a local YMCA.


J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2005)

About your diet, you just do what you have to do.  I used to eat meals while I was throwing bags.  You heard right: one hand is lifting 50 pound pags while the other one is feeding my face.  Take a bathroom break and quickly shovel down a meal.  Whatever it takes man!


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 3, 2005)

I hear you! I would really appreciate if you could look in here and tell me what you think about what is happening with my routine, etc and what my comments are from time to time. That would really help me. I really appreciate the help man.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 5, 2005)

Date: 10/05/2005

Shoulder Day

Upright Rows (Smith)

1x12 @ 50 (warmup)
2x12 @ 70

Shrugs (Smith)

1x12 @ 140
1x13 @ 170
1x12 @ 170

Front DB Raises

3x8 Each Arm @ 20 DB each hand.

Felt good on this exercise for once. No clicking, joint noise. Amazes me how really switching up the order of your exercises can affect your strength/weight capability/endurance on all exercises just through the order you do them (some tiring before others, etc.)

Lat Pulldowns

2x12 @ 87.5
1x10 @ 87.5 (I weaksauced this one.)

Cybex Dual Axis Overhead Press (Machine)

1x10 @ 75
1x7 @ 75
1x2 @ 75 (Failure like a mother, super weaksauce.)

Abs-

3x20 Hanging Knee Raises (both at same time though.)

Grade/Effort: A

Comments: Graded A for being in a positive attitude and getting in a good solid workout despite being pressed for time due to having to spit game a bit before hand    . Cut down to 30 sec rest from 40 sec. Biggest thing today was how every exercise felt different. This was due to me doing everything in a completely new order. (See my comment I made above.) 

Moral: If you switch your exercise order, new things become evident. You may hit new records for some exercises, but weaksauce others that you might not normally.

J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> I hear you! I would really appreciate if you could look in here and tell me what you think about what is happening with my routine, etc and what my comments are from time to time. That would really help me. I really appreciate the help man.
> 
> J



Your routine is looking fine to me.  Only thing I can say is move lat pulldowns to back day, because it really isn't a shoulder movement.  If your strength goes up, or you get bigger (Whichever you care about), then you're on the right track.  Otherwise, changes need to be made.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> About your diet, you just do what you have to do. I used to eat meals while I was throwing bags. You heard right: one hand is lifting 50 pound pags while the other one is feeding my face. Take a bathroom break and quickly shovel down a meal. Whatever it takes man!


 Haha, CP you're crazy !


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 6, 2005)

^^Crazy but on point .


Legs/Arms done either tom or saturday depending on transportation/sleep.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 8, 2005)

Date: 10/8/2005

Arm/Leg Day

(These workouts I kept/keep short in general, cause with my job/workout +plus the insane amount of bike riding/walking I do, my arms and legs get pretty hard. Especially my legs, hence just squats. When I get back up on two wheels, I shall return to full leg workouts. I cannot afford to be out the game leg wise (sore, etc.) because I need them to get around lol. Don't hate, it's life.)

Arms:

Tricep Superset:

Y Attachment (Cable Pulldown) 1x 12 @ 70 then immediatly to Rope pulldown 1x12 @ 60.

Same as above only 2 more plus that original^^^. 2x10 @ 70 then 2x10@ 60.

Kickbacks

3x8 @ 20 DB (Each Arm)


EZ Bar Curl

1x10 @ 50
2x8 @ 50 (Pushing on last set)

Concentration Curl SuperSet

1x10 @ 20 DB then drop and immediatly 1x10 @ 10 DB. Do once for each arm equals one set. Did this 3 times.

Legs:


Squats (Smith Machine)

STRETCHED FIRST

1x12 @ 70 (Warmup)
2x10 @ 90
1x3 @ 140

STRETCHED AFTER

Abs: None. (Lazy and left em out.)

Grade/Effort: B+

Comments: Graded a b because I decided to superset biceps and didnt do any abs. Was pressed for time and kept it short.  Big comment here is my situation with my legs as I said above. I really wish I could do more, but can't afford the downtime yet. Oh well, times will change. As for other news and routine changes for next week; I am officially going to move arm/leg routine to saturday, and keep the rest in the middle (I think that is what is working best right now.), I am also going to move lat pulldowns to back day (per CowPimp), and I think for my routine change for the first of the year I think I am going to  do p/rr/s as I see alot of good info on it and appears to be a routine that fits what I want, which is a combination of those three areas, Power, Rep Range (endurance) and HIT (shock). We shall see.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 10, 2005)

Date: 10/10/2005

Chest Day

Incline DB Press

2x10 @ 70
1x7 @ 70

Bench BB Press

1x12 @ Bar (Warmup)
1x10 @ 90
1x5 @ 110 (  )
1x7 @ 110 (told myself to suck it up marine and do it.)

Decline Bench (Smith Machine)

1x12 @ 50 (Semi warmup I guess, never done bench decline w/ smith before.)
1x8 @ 70 (Could have done 1 probably 2 more. Still feeling my strength capabiltiy with this exercise.)
1x12@ 70 (Could have done 14.)

Next time around will up weight for this exercise...since it won't be new.

Cable Flyes

3x10 @ 4 plates each side.

Abs:

Decline bench crunches

2x20 @ body weight
1x17 @ body weight.

Grade/Effort: A

Comments: Graded an A because I was able to turn my frustration with women and their lack of straight answers into positive intensity that was taken out in the iron. Got in and got it done. This workout was quick and efficient and felt good. I didnt slack, just got it done. I would compare it to my quote.."operate at 100 percent ice cold efficienciy (sp who cares it's late) every time and all the time."  Again, I felt the effect of doing exercises in a different order strengthwise on each.

Rant/Moral: You women out there. Give us answers. Not beat around the bush answers, no "I don't know" answers. Just answers to our questions. Dammitt   Moral: If you feel fustrated with women, go out and lift. It does wonders.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 10, 2005)

Thought I would comment on what supplements Im taking:

GNC MegaMen Multi 2x a day

ON Protein whey powder (anywhere from 40-80 grams per day.)

I am considering creatine and/or a combo type type supplement for before/during/after workout supplement. Kinda like the one Met-Rx has out right now...forget the name.  However, Iam worried about water weight, etc. with the creatine. Comments?


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 12, 2005)

Date: 10/12/2005 (For lift session on 10/11/2005


Back Day

STRETCHED

Deads  (Keep in mind im using an EZ Curl bar for these LOL)

1x12 @ 70
1x10 @ 90
1x10 @ 110

Bent-Over Rows (45 degrees)

1x12 @ 50
1x10 @ 60
1x8 @ 70

Hypers

3x12 @ Bodyweight + 25lbs. to chest.

Low Cable Rows

3x10 @ 8 plates.


STRETCH

Abs:

3x30 Hanging Knee Raises


Grade/Effort: B++

Comments: Would be a A but was focused on doing Lat Pulldowns and got in the zone and plain forgot to do them. BEST SOLID AND FEELING BACK SESSION TO DATE. That is all. No shoulders today big test tom and needed to recover. Really am considering creatine or some sort of supplement to really bring my recovery up to speed even thou it is pretty decent allready. Maybe a test booster cause I could use the good sleep it brings.


J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

I think you should make some more attempts to increasing weights.  It seems like you stick to the same weights a lot.  Go big man!


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah but see some of those weights do feel big lol. Mind you all I do is stock heavy shit all day, so...But I see your point. I really think I could up everything except for my 12 year old un stretched pussy bench. Will try it next week if I get good rest this weekend.

J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> Yeah but see some of those weights do feel big lol. Mind you all I do is stock heavy shit all day, so...But I see your point. I really think I could up everything except for my 12 year old un stretched pussy bench. Will try it next week if I get good rest this weekend.
> 
> J



Well, it's okay to fail sometimes.  If you don't hit your goal then your body will adapt, and you may be able to hit it next time you goto the gym.  On my HIT routine, I attempt to increase weight every single time I perform a lift.  If I fail, then I will either increase the intensity or eventually swap out the exercise and come back to it.  Progressive resistance all the way baby!


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 14, 2005)

Date: 10/14/2005

Shoulder Lift Session

Upright Rows (Smith)

1x8 @ 70 (Pain in left anterior delt, a half torn v.)
1x6 @ 80
1x4.5 2 90 (  )

Shrugs (Smith)

1x12 @ 90   
1x12 @ 140
1x12 @ 160  (Gonna start w/ 160 next week.)  

Cybex Dual Axis Overhead Press

1x10 @ 80
1x6 @ 80
1x.5 (Failure) @ 90 (   )
1x.5 (Failure) @ 85 (  ) Did this right after the previous attempt.
1x3 @ 80

Front DB Raises

3x20 (10 ea. arm @ 20 DB Alternating)

Cybex Dual Axis Row/Rear Delt

 

1x12 @ 90
1x10 @ 100
1x12 @ 100 

(Gonna start w/ 110 next time).

Abs:

3x25 Hanging Knee Raises (1 each leg at a time, 2 legs together.)

Grade/Effort: C

Comments: Would be a B but skipped side raises as my left posteior delt section was really feeling like it was torn or something everytime I raised it. Was happy that I raised my weights on these exercises. I havent done the machine row for awhile, felt it my posterior delts good. Another reason for C was the general attitude I had, it's friday dammitt I don't want to be there, so my form was kinda sloppy. Won't let it happen again. It normally happens when I'm in a rush.

Morale: Take your time dammit. HIT definition: Do as many reps as you can in PERFECT form, then do one more.


J


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 14, 2005)

> Yeah but see some of those weights do feel big lol.



Hey, I know what you mean!  I'm sure the Gunthers at my gym get a chuckle at some of my weights.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> Comments: Graded an A because I was able to turn my frustration with women and their lack of straight answers into positive intensity that was taken out in the iron.
> 
> J


    that is just HILARIOUS! lol...

on a serious note, it looks like you are doing fairly well for only pumping since June   also..I prefer DB to BB exercises also, it just seems to "work" better


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 16, 2005)

Date: 10/16/2005

Arms/Legs Session

Triceps

Y shaped cable pressdown

1x12 @ 90
1x12 @ 100
1x10 @ 110

Kickbacks

3x10 ea. arm @ 20 (wanted to rush throu and hit bis so i did lower weight. poor excuse i know.)

Biceps

1x12
1x10
1x7 @ 50 EZ Bar Curl (UPING WEIGHT NEXT BABY I FEEL IT)

Concentration Superset

3x 10x at 20 DB then immidiatly 10x at 10 DB.

Hammers

3x7 ea. arm @ 25 DB (UPING WEIGHT WOOHOO NEXT WEEK)

Was going to do preachers but skipped them.

Legs:

Squats (Smith) 

1x12 @ 70
1x12 @ 90
1x10 @ 110

WEAKSAUCE. GOING TO START WITH 130 NEXT WEEK.

Grade/Effort: B-


Comments: Had to lift a different gym today due to construction at my normal one. This gym was one of those small cookie cutter developement clubhouse weigh room with too many cardio machine deals. Thankfully they had a smith machine. Triceps are developing way faster than biceps, but not enough so that they are out of proportion. Am going to begin to focus on biceps more to begin to even them out a bit.  B- cause of different gym and rushing the workout and skipping preacher curls even though I have been vowing to start them again (I hate them.)

J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 16, 2005)

^^plus didnt do abs.

Weight goes up tommorrow  


Burn titties burn.


J


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey man, just stopped by to check the journal.  I look forward to seeing your progress.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks bro! I appreciate another source of input for my new hobby!

Titties today   .



J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 17, 2005)

Date: 10/17/2005

Chest Session


Incline DB Press

2x7 @ 80
1x4 @ 80 (Failure big time)

Flat DB Press

(Its seems like are always bad compared to incline/decline wtf)

1x3 @ 90 (BAD form, dropped back to 80)
1x7 @ 80
1x6 @ 80 (Started 7, then failed.)

Decline Press (Smith)

1x8 @ 90
2x10 @ 90 (Much better form for these two sets.)

Flyes

1x8 @ 60
1x6 @ 60
1x7@ 60 (Could've done 8)

Abs:

3x25 bodyweight decline bench crunches

3x25 medicine ball crunches

Grade/Effort: Solid A

Comments: Awesome lifting today. Was in good spirits and upped the weight and it wasnt bad at all except for the flat press. I still dont get why I can do more incline or decline than flat, it makes no sense to me. Care to comment?
Other than that annoyance, it went pretty good. Had some extra time to kill so I did some extra core work. Also did the sauna and cold shower afterwards for the first time today, man what a relaxer! 

I am still     at my flat press compared to my incline/decline.


J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like a good workout.  Next time just start a little lighter on the flat pressing.  Perhaps it is your core that is limiting you?  You have to stabilize your body a lot more during flat DB pressing than during incline DB pressing or decline smith pressing.


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 17, 2005)

CowPimp, 

It might be my core. I dont know, but my core strength/size have come on the fastest along w/ my arms as compared to everything else.  With the form, the hardest part is getting the weight moving for the first rep of the set. Once I get the weight above me with my arms out and I can move/wiggle my shoulders a bit to adjust it, it seems to go easier. I think I was a bit over zealous w/ grabbing 90. I think that because i just added 10 to my incline i can add 10 to my flat too. Guess not; however,  I think for next week I shall try 40s first for 2 sets and then 45s for 1 set. Quite honestly, I feel so much better and feel that I can move more weight w/ power and form on the incline. Almost the same feeling w/ decline. When it comes to the flat however, that is quite different. Might be something in my mind.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 18, 2005)

Date: 10/18/2005

Back Day

(All my weights are up   )

STRETCH

Deads (Doing these w/ an ez curl bar lollers)

1x10 @ 90 (Could have done 12)
1x12 @ 110 
1x12 @ 130 (Personal Best yay, and I felt like i could have done another set w/ more weight.)

Bent-Over Rows

1x10 @ 90
1x8 @ 90 (Stopped at 8, Form was going south fast for some reason.)
1x10 @ 90 (Better form, but not as good as the first set. Stupid biceps.)

Low Cable Rows

3x10 @ 85

Hyper Extensions

1x10 @ Bodyweight plus 35
1x10 @ Bodyweight plus 35
Skipped last set because I do these off a bench press bench w/ my toes hooked on the end so I dont fall off. My gym doesnt have a stand thing for hyper extensions so I make do. But this about the limit I can do these with due to equipment. (It is hard to hold a 35 and keep your feet hooked to the upbeams on the bench at the same time without slide off or falling forward. I tried 3 10s, a 25 and 10, and 35 and they all felt akward. Going to go back to 25 next week. That is the highest managable weight for how I do it.

Lat Pulldowns

3x8 @ 100 (Keep in mind I do these with my body/knees pushed far farward under the supports as I can and pull it to the base of my neck and back up)

Abs:

3x20 SLOW decline crunches (really focused on clenching them throughout the whole movement.)

STRETCH

Grade/Effort: A

Comments: Got an A due to PB on squat and upping all my weight on every exercise and still having the new weight feel good, not "uncontrollable" in anyway while maintaining good form. Didnt like my experience w/ the 35 lb plate on my ghetto rigged way to do hypers, but owell. Reallly a solid workout today. Today I believe is the first real day that I am seeing overall solid results in my phsyquie (sp) (its late lol). Not like little improvements, for example like I was walking along next to a shop in a plaza where I work that has mirrored glass of sorts and looked over and I caught myself looking just right where I can see that the new "big" style physique is taking over my body. Yes! Its hard for me to explain, but this is the first real day where I can see stuff coming together.


J


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Oct 18, 2005)

tried two of your diary entries... 12 Oct & 16 Oct , i like your routeens it's different from what i'm used to doing great break, course i didn't lift as heavy as you.. god i wish i could.. hehehehe ... but i tell you what felt like crap 2 days later...which is a good feeling of pain.

  kick a$$


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey man cool! Glad I can help someone out. Let me know how it goes and keep checkin back here  .


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 19, 2005)

Dont know yet if I am going to do shoulders today or not. I will do them tommorrow instead probably, because my back needs a recovery day, and it would be 4 days training in row. So we'll see. Again, probably shoulders tom, and arms/legs sat. 


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 21, 2005)

Alright, shoulders get done today, and arms/legs tom depending on status of Wilma. It looks to be slowing down so I should be able to finish this week's split. I took my two days of rest  (outside of sunday) yesterday and wednesday b/c my back really needed to recoup. But it was good pain!

Updates tonight.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 21, 2005)

Date: 10/21/2005

Shoulder Day

Up-Right Rows (Smith)

3x8 @ 80

Shrugs (Smith)

3x12 @ 160 (Can do more but hard getting it off the hook)

Cybex Dual Axis Overhead Press 

1x8 @ 80
1x6 @ 85
1.4.5 @ 85 FAILURE (I always fail anyway but this one was   .)

Front DB Raises

3x20 @ 20 DB ea. arm (10 per arm alternating)

Cybex Dual Axis Rear Delt Row

3x10 @ 110 (Doing more next week)

Abs: Skipped. Bite me.

Grade: B

Comments: Would have graded an A, but skipped abs because I was lazy and pressed for time. Upped the weights, and was more consissent rep range wise within the sets with the new weight yay. Really should have been an A workout, but skipped abs. Need to start rear bent over type db raises for posterior delts next week, as well as seated overhead press or military with smith. 

J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like some decent progress on shoulder day.  Feels good to add weight eh?  That's my favorite part about lifting.


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes it does feel good to add weight. I really want to add more to my db raises esp. but it just hurts when I do it. It clicks, etc. but only when I do this exercise. 

Off to do arms and squats/standing calf raises in a few hours...


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 22, 2005)

Date: 10/22/05 I think. yesterdays was wrong.

Arms


Well, first off, I got to the gym 20 min before it closed on saturday. I got there 20 till 6, and it closed at 6. Hence I decided to test the endurance and do these few arm exercises with little to no rest.

Tricep Superset

Y Pull down 1x8 @ 90 then immiediatly Rope pulldown 1x10 @ 60. (this equals one set.)  Did this 3x with 20 seconds of rest.

Standing EZ Bar Curls

1x10 @ 50
1x8 @ 50
1x6 @ 50   10 SECONDS OF REST BETWEEN SETS.

Concentration Superset

1x10 @ 20 DB then drop and then 1x10 @ 10 DB then repeat for other arm. this equals one set. did this 3 times without any rest. Really got the arms going, just kept switching em...

Grade: D

Comments: D because I got to the gym later than I wanted to and didnt have time to do my legwork and more arm exercises or abs.  That's it. Next week I am going to start increasing the legwork a bit to see if they can handle it. They are taking the squats ok (little to no soreness) and I can get around, so next week I am going to try squats, standing calf raises with the smith and maybe one other leg exercise. Other notes for next week include getting more protein powder, I am down to about 2 shakes worth left, as well as maybe ordering some ngorge and starting on that. Also going to try rear db raises bentover, and maybe the military press for the shoulder session...stay tuned. Also going to try to bench 140 2x on monday. (Spotted of course.)

J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

If you're going to skip anything, skip arms, not legs!  If you just went into the gym and did nothing but some squatting you would be leaps and bounds above everyone else there.


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, funny thing was is that I was kinda thinking that the whole time. lol that I should be doing legs and skipping arms.  Wont dont that again. 


another note for chest day if I get to lift due to wilma not interfereing: I am going to try neutral grip db press (where you keep the weight parrallel to the bench, not perpendicular) when you lift. I think I might be able to do more weight with this exercise.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 23, 2005)

One more note: If time permits going to start resting 90 seconds, instead of 45ish.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 25, 2005)

Update: Well, Wilma knocked the crap out of us, we dont have power, gas anything, so no weights for at least a week down here. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I feel like im cheating myself or being lazy when im not there, even thou the circumstances are out of my control.

signing off due to laptop batter power.


J


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> Update: Well, Wilma knocked the crap out of us, we dont have power, gas anything, so no weights for at least a week down here. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I feel like im cheating myself or being lazy when im not there, even thou the circumstances are out of my control.
> 
> ...



That sucks man!  I hope you guys make a swift recovery from that.  Florida has been getting reamed horribly this hurricane season.


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, I guess this means that Im taking my week off now than in dec lol. or at least only 1 or 2 days extra off before I switch to p rr s.  Pretty bad down here, waited in line 2 half hours (not bad at all) to fill up 3 5 gallon gas cans for the generator. (40 bux worth lol.)

Mass transit is up and running yay but havent been able to get through to work. If no work tom might ride the bus straight to the gym to see if its open. we'll see.

I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO LIFT. AHHHH.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 31, 2005)

Date: 10/31/2005

Chest

Incline DB Press

3x6 @ 80

Bench DB Press

3x8 @ 80

Decline Smith Press

1x4 @ 90
1x6 @ 90
1x8 @ 90

Cable Flyes

3x8 @ 4 plates a side.

Abs:

Hanging knee raises  (together) (NICE AND SLOW YEA YUH).


Grade/Effort: B

Comments:  Well, like Mike Jones says, "You don't grind, You dont shine". Well, back to the grind today lol. It felt sooooo good after being off for a week. Lifting felt good but felt like the strength was off a tad bit. Backed down on the rep range and weight just to get the body back in the motion. Hurricanes can't stop me! B for lowered weight, but not effort.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 31, 2005)

Goals for this week:

Up to two ab exercises per workout

Increase to 60-90 seconds rest. (Time permitting).

Go bigger (PB) on deadlifts/squats.

Try military press on the smith on shoulder day.

Buy more whey lol. Im out of it lol.

Add in standing calf raises again on leg day along w/ squats, upping it to two leg exercises. See how that goes w/ my "transportation system" lol.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 31, 2005)

Date: 10/31/2005

Additional Notes:

FORGOT TO TRY NEUTRAL GRIP DB PRESS. Oh well. Really wanted to give 'em a shot too.

Will do it next week.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 1, 2005)

Date: 11/01/2005

Back Session

STRETCHED

Deads (Finally used BB)

1x10 @ 115
1x12 @ 135
1x12 @ 155 PB

Could've done more!

Bent Over Rows

1x10 @ 80
2x10 @ 90

Low Cable Rows

3x10 @ 85

Lat Pulldowns (Behind Neck)

3x7 @ 100

Hypers

3x10 @ Bodyweight plus 25

Abs:

Hangin Knee Raises (Separate)

3x20 at 10 sec rest

STRETCHED

Grade/Effort: A

Comments: A for PB on deads and being able to do the same weight on all my back exercises even after a week off. Finally used a BB for deads, and used one hand over, one hand undergrip. Felt good doing new level of deads. Could have done more. Solid session. Also doing 1 min rest intervals cept for abs.
J


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2005)

Good job on the deadlift record.  Deadlifts are going to add slabs of muscle all over if you stick with them!


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 2, 2005)

I hope so! I swear I could've added 20 lbs. on to that BB yesterday after the 155 set and repped that for 10. Felt good, going to try to start w/ 155, 165, and maybe max out on last set next week.

Shoulders today.  Feels good to be back in the swing after not having power for 9 days. I got it back last night.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 3, 2005)

Date: 11/03/2005  (For workout 11/02/2005)

Shoulders

Up-right rows (Smith)

1x8 @ 80 (Could???ve done 10)
1x8 @ 90
1x10 @ 100 PB

Shrugs (Smith)

1x12 @ 160
1x10 @ 190
1x8 @ 200 PB

Front Raises

3x12 @ 25 DB ea. Hand.

Side DB Raises

3x7 @ 20 DB ea. Hand.

Rear Delt Row- Cybex Machine

1x10 @ 120
1x8 @ 130
1x6 @ 150 PB

Abs: 3x 20 Slow Decline Situps (did w/ last 10 in set twisting up for obliques)

Grade/Effort: A++++

Comments: Several new PB. Enough said. Need more pressing, bigger movements in this workout.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 4, 2005)

Recovery yesterday and today. Legs/arms tom.


J


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> Grade/Effort: A++++
> 
> Comments: Several new PB. Enough said. Need more pressing, bigger movements in this workout.
> 
> ...



Enough said indeed.  Breaking records is what it's all about.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 4, 2005)

^^hell yea son.


J

Going to try 170 or 180 dead next week


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 6, 2005)

Date: 11/06/2005 (For workout 11/05/2005)

Legs:

Squats (Smith)

1x10 @ 90
1x6 @ 110
1x6 @ 130 (Could've done 7-8.)

Standing Calf Raises (Smith)

1x10 @ 70 (Could have done 12+)
1x10 @ 90 (Could have done 12+)
1x10 @ 110 (Could've done 11). 

Arms:

Triceps Super as previously described

1x8 @ 100 then 1x8 at 60. 3x

Standing EZ Bar Curl

3x6 @ 60 PB

Grade/Effort: B

Comments: Ran out of time. Forgot the gym closed at 6. Got there half an hour till close. Felt good to get back up to two leg exercises. Lesson learned..the Y closes at 6 on Saturdays. Hence the B..I wanted to do some more arm volume.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 7, 2005)

Date: 11/07/2005


Today sucked. In every aspect. No weights, no work, no nothing. Long story.


However, the one man wrecking crew shall stay the course.


Chest tommorrow pending no abnormalities of life.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 8, 2005)

11/08/2005

Chesticles

Decline (Smith)

1x10 @ 90
2x8 @ 100

Neutral Grip DB Bench

1x8 @ 80
1x6 @ 80
1x5 @ 80

(Lot harder than it looked, or thought rather.)

Incline DB

2x5 @ 80
1x3 @ 80 FAILURE FAILURE FAILURE

(Yet another outstanding example of what happens when you do exercises in a different order than normal in order to switch it up. Inclines are one of my strongest exercises, and yet due to this order, I felt pretty weak doing them. Rep range wise anyway.)

Dips (First ever attempt.)

1x7 @ Bodyweight
1x4 @ "
1x5 @ "

(First time ever doing these. These are killer. My form isn't really perfect yet, but this is the first time I have done these. I stilll don't like em for some reason thou. Maybe because my tris are already burning and these don't help.)

Abs:

3x20 Decline Crunches
3x20 Hanging Knee Raises (2 together, 1 separate.)

Grade/Effort: B++

Comments: Well it gets a B++ for trying new exercises and order of exercises, but the effort/intensity wasn't there today. I don't know why. I have alot on my mind right now :sad:.  I believe the first week back lifting after the hurricane, (which would be last week) I realized that I have accomplished something that was kinda've a goal, but not really, yet is something that most people never can reach. I have realized that I still go to the gym even thou after it has surpassed its "fun" stage, and the novelty of it. I realize the benefits that it offers, and in order to achieve my goals I have to stick with it. Funny thing, I dont have worry about myself not wanting to go, or whatever. I just go. I HAVE REACHED THE POINT OF TRUE SELF-DISCIPLINE on a personal level that I have never had with anything before in my entire life. It is true, the gym changes more than just your body. The gym has become the same necessity as eating or taking shower, you just do it. I love that. Hope all this came across clear.

J


----------



## Cris2Blis (Nov 8, 2005)

it did. good stuff.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 10, 2005)

Recovery today. Gonna post yesterdays back session later tonight.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 10, 2005)

Date: 10/10/2005 (For workout 10/09/2005

Back

STRETCH

Deads

1x10 @ 155
1x8 @ 165 PB
1x10 @ 165 (Felt like I could have upped weight; gotta keep pushing them limits)

Bent Over Rows

1x10 @ 90
1x8 @ 90
1x10 @ 90

Widegrip Pullups  (grr)

5 sets to get to 10 lol (I should have been doing these since the early beginning in order to get them right)

Lat Pulldowns (behind neck, tried in front hurt my back instantly)

1x10 @ 100
1x8 @ 100
1x10 @ 100

Low Cable Rows (Close grip)

3x5 (No strength on these pullups killed my this workout.) 

Abs: Skipped them.

STRETCH

Grade/Effort: C+

Comments: Pullups suck. That is all. We shall get them done though.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 12, 2005)

Date: 11/12/2005

Legs, Arms, Abbrev. Shoulders.

Legs:

Squatizzles

2x6 @ 140
1x6 @ 150 PB

Standing Calf Raises

1x8 @ 110 (Could've done 10+)
2x8 @ 120 PB

Abbrev. Shoulders

(Reason is is that my back was abnormally sore, etc on wednesday which would have been shoulders, but decided it would be better to take a recovery day instead. Luckily I was able to get some shoulder work in today.)

Shrugs

1x10 @ 180
2x10 @ 200

Cybex Dual Axis Overhead Press

1x8 @ 80 (Could've done more, saving strength for push at end)
1x6 @ 90
1x3 @ 90 PB  (Barely got it)

Cybex Dual Axis Dual Rear Delt Row

1x8 @ 120 (Could've done more, saving strength for push at end)
1x8 @ 140
1x4 @ 160 PB

Arms:

Tricep Pulldowns

3x8 @ 100

Standing EZ Bar Curls

1x9 @ 60
1x10 @ 60
1x8 @ 60

Close grip Pullups

3x5 @ bodyweight

Abs: Hanging knee raises 3x25

Grade: A

Comments: PB. Enough said. Did abbrev. shoulders. See comment above. Gonna post some ghey camera phone pix in a min. Decided to test the quality of the camera. They arent best to show my whole body but show the arms nicely.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 12, 2005)

I so have the afro-saxon look going. I need a haircut. Owell.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 15, 2005)

Gonna post yesterdays chest workout with the back workout that will occur in about an hour tonight.

I am not looking forward to pullups.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 16, 2005)

First off, my internet was unavailable for comment yesterday evening.

Date: 11/16/05 (For Workout 11/14/05)

Chest

BB Bench

1x6 @ 115 (INSTANT PAIN IN LEFT ANTERIOR DELT. Almost dropped the bar.)
1x6 @ 115. (Muscled through it).
1x5 @ 115. (Could barely rep it.)

Incline DB

1x8 @ 80
1x6 @ 80
1x7 @ 80

Decline (Smith)

1x8 @ 100
2x6 @ 100

Cable Flyes

3x8 @ 80 (Could've done 10+ per set)

Abs: Hanging Knee Raises

3x25

Grade/Effort- D-

Comments: This had to have been the worst chest session I have ever done. I can compare it to an anology of having a gun w/ no bullets in it, however you keep squeezing the trigger repeatedly expecting to have something come out. The effort and the normal intensity was just not there. Plus I experienced some extreme pain instantly in my left anterior delt once I began to move the bar. I have never had this before, ever. Like I said, no intensity was there, every rep felt weak, normal rep range was way off. And I still dislike flat bb benching, something always seems to happen everytime I attempt it.

Cliffs: This day sucked, but don't know why.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 16, 2005)

Date: 11/16/2005 (For workout 11/15/2005)

Back

Deads

1x8 @ 155
2x8 @ 165

Bent Over Rows

3x8 @ 90

Wide grip Pull ups

1x3
1x4.5
1x4

Low Cable Rows

3x8 @ 85

Abs: 1x18 Hanging Knee Raises (haha was rushed had to leave.)


Grade/Effort: C

Comments:  Alot of yesterday's problems carried over today. Not alot, but most. Still lacked intensity for some reason! Pullups went a bit better, but I admit I cheated a bit by not pulling my chin all the way up/over the bar. Since I am the form nazi I must not let that happen again. The whole session was weak plus I forgot to stretch before and couldn't after because of time. However I believe that the lack of stretching contributed to the weak effort, etc.  Hoping for a B day on Thursday for shoulders...


J


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2005)

I like your low volume, high intensity approach. It will pay off if you keep it like this.

Just focus on the big multiple joint lifts and youll be on your way.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks bro.

No shoulders today, still feeling weak. Will do 'em tommorrow, then legs/gunnzz on saturday.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 18, 2005)

Date: 11/18/2005

Show Her(s) session (hehe)

Stretch- Overhead press standing 5lb db each hand very quick reps 1x12.

Upright rows (Smith)

1x8 @ 90
1x6 @ 90
1x7 @ 90

Shrugs (Smith)

2x10 @ 200
1x8 @ 200 (Grip)

Cybex Dual Axis Over head press

1x8 @ 80 (10+ could???ve done)
1x6 @ 90 (Maybe 7)
15 @ 90 (hard failure yesss)

Cybex Dual Axis Rear Delt/Rear Row

1x8 @ 150
1x7 @ 160
1x4 @ 170 PB(Form slipped)

Side Raises

1x8 @ 40
2x6 @ 40 

Was going to do front raises but skipped them.

Abs:

Decline bench crunches 3x25 @ bodyweight. Going to start doing these weighted soon.

Grade/Effort: Low B

Comments: Not an earthshattering session, but solid.  PB on rear row and didnt know it, just went for it.  I am having a lot of pain consistently in my anterior delt on my left side on shoulder days. I have no idea why. Dropping weight doesn???t cause it to go away. I think it is more of a joint issue though.  Side raises felt really weak, but that is because I haven???t done them in awhile. Today looking at myself I can really see new results due to hitting pull-ups and returning to heavy rear delt rows on that cybex machine. Previously, I never did pull-ups, and was infrequent on the delt row machine. These are now staples in my routines.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 19, 2005)

Date:  11/19/2005

Tree trunks and branches


Tree trunks:

Squat 4 Lyfe

1x8 @ 130 (maybe 9)
1x6 @ 140 (maybe 7-8)
1x6 @ 150 PB (Felt like I could've done 7 plus upped weight)

Standin' Baby Cow Raises

1x8 @ 120 (Could've 10+)
1x8 @ 130 (10) PB 
1x6 @ 130 (8+)


Branches:

Tricep Pulldown Super (see description in previous arm workouts if you don't know it).

1x8 @ 100 + 1x10 @ 60
1x8 @ 100 + 1x8 @ 60
1x8 @ 100 + 1x8 @ 60

Close grip Pullups

1x5 @ BW (Could've done 6)
1x7 @ BW
1x8 @ BW (forget git r done I got r done yea).

EZ Bar Curls (Standing)

1x8 @ 60
1x6 @ 60 (Tiredness from day began to kick in here, really need a preworkout supp like no explode or something to help this.)
1x6 @ 60 (Fighting bad form)

Abs:

3x20 SLOW n twisting decline crunches

Grade/Effort: A on Paper, but didn't feel like it.

Comments: 2 PB on legwork made it an A but, the intensity on the other work besides squats was so so maybe b- range.  I wanted to get some more arm volume in; have been wanting to for the past two weeks, but am coming to believe that lots of isolation arm work is not needed. Maybe its just my own specific arms, but they respond w/ just a little isolation work thrown in along w/ the effects that they get from back day, etc.) I don't know, only time will tell, but that is the way my body seems to be leaning.  Decided to try a towel on the squat bar. Wow what a difference, I think my limiting factor weightwise has been the weight of the bar on my traps (digging in, etc). The weight just felt uncomfortable. The towel helped absorb it quite a bit, hence 10 lb. increase. Honestly, I think I think I can knock out 170 for 2x5. Might try it next week.

Morale: Beginning to realize that lots of isolation arm work might not be needed...that maybe 1 superset per arm group or 2 reg exercises w/ reg rest intervals might be the answer, as opposed to 3+ exercises for tris/bis.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 19, 2005)

THE UNIT (XXL)  clear your pm's bro.



J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, an off day comment, but its relevant. Spent part of the day at Barnes and Noble reading Arnold's 2nd encyclopedia to bodybuilding. Wow. And that man definitly believed in volume. Arnold=volume.

Going to post my goals,etc and how/what I am going to do training wise starting in 06, even thou its a month early. Who cares, I need to get my thoughts on paper (lol at paper).


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 22, 2005)

Date: 11/22/2005 (For Workout 11/21/2005

Chest

Flat DB Press

Warm-up 2x10 @ 60
             1x8 @ 80 (Could've done 10)
             1x8 @ 80 (9, maybe 10)
             1x8 @ 90 PB (Felt good, 8 quality reps, could've upped weight)

Incline DB Press

1x8 @ 60
1x8 @ 80
1x6 @ 90 PB (Warmups got it done!)

Cable Cross-Overs

2x8 @ 80
1x6 @ 80 (hardcore failure)

DB Flyes

1x8 @ 40 (warm-up)
1x6 @ 60 PB (7-8)
1x6 @ 60 (7)
1x6 @ 60

Decline Press (Smith)

1x7 @ 90
1x5 @ 100
1x4 @ 100 (this exercise sucked, as the muscles were tired already)

Abs: 4x20 Decline bench crunches

Grade/Effort: A+ but lowered to B+ cause I had bk for lunch grr.

Comments: Wow such a difference with doing warmups! Thanks unitxxl for the recommendation. Every working set rep felt stronger, and I didnt have to fight the weights like I normally do when I jump right in. Im warming up from now on! 3 PBs for proof.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 22, 2005)

Date: 11/22/2005

Back  

Deads

2x8 @ 115 (Warmups)
1x8 @ 135 (10+)
1x8 @ 155 (10+)
1x9 @ 175 PB (10 and could've upped weight. I think I can do 200 1x3-4)

Bent Over Rows

1x8 @ 70 (Warmup)
3x8 @ 90

Wide Grip Pullups

1x4.5 @ BW behind neck
1x6 @ BW regular
1x4 @ BW superwide regular

Pulldowns (did to front, dropped weight alot to work on form)

1x8 @ 75 (10+)
2x10 @ 75

Skipped Low Cable rows and Abs, wanted to go home and eat (had wheels today.)

Grade/Effort: A workout, felt like a B somehow.

Comments: PB on squat, warmups are key now I have discovered to really raising weight. That is all. Solid food today   


J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 23, 2005)

No shoulders today, CNS needs a break plus my anterior delts are really sore for some reason, I think it's because I havent done crossovers in awhile, o well.  Going to hit them friday.  Have discovered animalpak.com. Neato marketing they got going on, and some interesting reads, thinking about trying one of their stacks. Any thoughts?


J


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

I saw lots of PBs flippin' through your journals.  Great progress man!


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks, I think the reason for the lots of PBs is that I am cautious and am slowing testing the limits of my strength/intensity one stage at a time   .

Warmups are the answer!!!! Its almost like I took something prewo that give it that kick.
J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 24, 2005)

*Training Modification/Fix/Change Outline For 2006* 


1. Unless my economic and school status changes, I will continue with my current split of one bodypart focus per session, with abbrev. legs/short sweet arms at the end of the week. This is simply because this split fits my schedule nicely, and my body seems to like focusing on one muscle group, as opposed to a combination (back/bis) or a full body routine. I am not opposed to these, but will use them when a plateau hits.

2. I will change the order that I work out each group every month (maintaining the same split (daywise) format currently used.) Ie-currently its chest,back, shoulders, off, off, legs/arms, off. In Jan I am going to back,chest,shoulders,off, bigger leg workout/arm supersets only (as they seem to respond best this way), off.

3. I will begin p/rr/s in the month of Feb, and will continue that program until december, tweaking exercises and order of bodygroups and the general program once a month in order to keep it fresh.

4. As budget allows, I will start adding glutamine/carosine as my first supplement outside of whey and a multi. I am new to supplements, so I am going to try them one at a time instead of a whole bunch at once to see which types work best for me.

5. Be more consistent with multivitamin taking, and start taking whey on off days.

6. I am not a diet freak, but I need to eat more while refining what I eat in the process. I do not eat trash, but in order for me to change my diet I have to do it slowly by eliminating one thing at a time and slowly adding more stuff in. For instance, beginning the month of October I have given up all forms of soda or any loaded carbonated sugar drink, and sticking w/ water, milk etc, even thou I really haven???t drunk a lot of soda my whole life. November I have given up on mayo, and am starting to substitute other things in its place, as well as trying soy based alternatives. You get the picture.

7. Not just eat more, but eat more consistently!!!!!! Overall, I can see where diet will become my biggest obstacle to gains, as I assume it is for most people. It is not what I am eating, it is the amount and consistency of what and how I am eating.

8.Further identify what my bodies weak and strong points are.

9.For each workout, I will begin to incorporate or focus rather on the weak points on my body for example, I believe one of my weaknesses so far is inner upper pec definition, therefore in addition to the usual incline/decline/flat press work that I do, I will throw in an exercise or two that focuses on this weakness, for this instance it would be cable crossovers. In essence, increase the volume of each workout (time allowing) to focus on 
weak areas.

10. Incorporate warm-ups (lifts not stretching) for each of the major exercises ( sadly I haven???t been doing any of this, except for some minor back work.) the lifts that I will focus on include: bench, squats, deads (basically all powerlifting movements).


11. Incorporate 10 min each workout to flexibility/stretching, as this is one area (flexibility) that I am honestly scared of losing as my age/training time/body and muscle size increase.) These stretches would work the entire body, and consume no more than 10 min.

12.	Experiment w/ the idea of more sets, since I have been a strict 3 set person. This might be another way to keep my body on its toes.

13.	stop squatting on the smith machine, hopefully this new Y will have a squat rack.

14. Flat BB press more. I hate doing it.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 25, 2005)

Date:  11/25/2005

Shoulders

Military Press (Smith)

(This exercise on this machine was a bad idea, I will never do it again. I will do seated or standing db press instead.)

1x9 @ 50 Warmup
1x8 @ 70
1x7 @ 70
1x8 @ 70

(Nowhere near high weight, but doesnt matter since I am never doing this one or at least this variation again.)

Side DB Raises

1x6 @ 40
1x7 @ 40 (Clicking and noise gone)
1x8 @ 40 (Clicking and noise gone)

Face Pulls

(New exercise, did it w/ the rope attachment up high on a cable) 
(Light weight so I can nail form, which is tricky having to lean back to balance weight and not use too much back, dunno how much I like these but I think that is due to me maybe not doing it right.)

1x8 @ 70 (10)
2x10 @ 70

Reverse Flyes 

(Another new exercise, I like these better than the face pulls for rear delts I think...did them face down on an incline bench, no machine.)

(Light weights first for form, more next week).

3x10 @ 30

Upright rows (Smith)

These sucked today. Sucked.

1x8 @ 70
1x7 @ 90 BAD FORM
1x6 @ 90 Most I could without form going south.
(I think doing this in the middle instead of the beginning of this workout caused the problems.)

DB Shrugs

1x12 @ 115
2x12 @ 130 (would do more but gripping, lifting, and moving these off the rack into position is ehhh.)

Abs: 4x20 Decline slow crunches

Grade/Effort: B

Comments:  Well yay for new exercises. Decided to switch things up and not focus on traps as much, and focus more on all-inclusive movements and rear delts. I like this workout, and am going to use it for the next few weeks w/ alot more weight. B instead of A b/c the gym was empty and its friday. Usually I enjoy having the gym empty and I feed that into my intensity. I felt more depressed walking in there and having to get it done. I felt really gritty w/ the iron, and intensity in which I lifted seemed more out of desperation...for what I have no clue. I really need something to take prewo to energize me, well not energize but help bang those extra reps out etc. You get the idea.

F--k the grind. But it must get done. Period.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 27, 2005)

Date: 11/27/05 (For session 11/26/05)

Squats

1 Warmupset, 3 working sets, hit 170 PB. Could've done 180.


Arms

Tricep super- 1 warmup, 2 working sets.

Close perpendicular grip pullups/run the rack supers
(hands/grips are perpendicular to the way that the body is facing. Im going take a pic to explain).

Well, that was it, just wanted to go in and not record, not really care, just get a good pump and leave. So I did.


Lazy day today.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 29, 2005)

Date: 11/29/05 (For workout 11/28/05)

Chest

Incline DB

1x10 @ 60 Warmup
1x8 @ 80
2x6 @ 90 (hard failure on last set)

Bench DB

1x10 @ 60 Warmup
1x8 @ 80
2x6 @ 90

Decline Flyes

2x10 @ 40 (Low weight to perfect form as I havent done these in awhile.)
1x8 @ 50 (Can do more.)

Dips (Deep)

1x3.5 @ BW
1x4 @ BW
1x2 @ BW (Bad Form)

Cable Crossovers

3x12 @ 60 (Wanted to do more weight, but I was tired at this point and decided to drop weight and do rep range instead.)

Abs: 4x20 Decline crunches


Grade/Effort: A-

Comments: Good session. Seemed real business like w/ the weights today, kind of like a stone faced hitman getting in and getting it done. Intensity really drops off after about 50-55 minutes w/ me, but workouts shouldn't take that long anyway. With abs this workout was about 66 minutes. Noticed I keep avoiding BB work for chest.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 30, 2005)

No back today, it hurts for some reason and I haven't had any food all day :sucicide: so no energy and a big headache.


Grr I've used up my 2 rest days apart from sunday and its only the middle of the week.

Oh, and women are nothing but chess games.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 4, 2005)

Date: 12/4/2005 (For workout 12/1/2005)

Back

Deads

1x10 @ 115 Warmup
1x8 @ 135 (10+)
1x8 @ 155 (10)
1X8 @ 185 (10)

Going to rep 200 next week.

Widegrip Pullups

3x4 @ BW

Low Cable Rows

3x8 @ 85 (10+ each set.)

No Abs

Grade/Effort: C

Comments: Cut it short because some kids came up to me and asked me how to deadlift. Well, they wanted some ideas for back exercises, so I showed them deadlifts. I was  since these two kids are in here once or twice every three weeks (that I see) and all they ever do is upper chest/arms. But I thought I would spread the correct info, whatever and good knowledge so I spent 20 min w/ each of them showing them correct deadlift form etc. I felt good afterwards that I had expanded their knowledge a bit. Lowered the intensity a bit today, I was a bit tired.  I can rep 200 for deads, going to try next week.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 4, 2005)

Date: 12/4/2005 (For session 12/2/2005)

Shoulders

Upright rows (no smith about time)

Lowered weight a tad not used to stabilizing on this exercise yet.

1x8 @ 70 Warmup
2x9 @ 80
1x6 @ 90

Shrugs (Smith)

1x10 @ 180
1x10 @ 200
1x8 @ 220 PB (friggn grip)

Reverse DB Flyes (Incline bench)

1x10 @ 40
1x10 @ 40 BAD FORM
1x8 @ 40 Most w/ good form

Overhead DB Press (2 standing one sitting)

(HOLY STABILIZATION geez)

fun exercise never done them w/ working range weight.

1x8 @ 50 (can do more but form is real tough.)
1x8 @ 60
1x8 @ 60 (sitting)

Effort/Grade: B

Comments:  PB on shrugs, but the grip/semi sloppy form is killing me. Love the overhead standing press, but the form to keep em moving in the straight plane up / down is hard.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 4, 2005)

Date: 12/4/2005

Squats

1x8 @ 130 warmup
1x8 @ 150
2x8 @ 150

Tricep Pulldown/kickback super

1x10 @ 100 + 1x8 (ea arm) @ 20 DB (3x)

Standing ez bar curl/supinated grip pullup super

1x6 @ 60 + 1x4 @ BW (3x)

Abs: 1x20 decline crunches, 2x15 hanging knee raises (together)

Grade: B

Comments:  Tried two new supers, I like them.  Bad week of lifting, cept for monday.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 5, 2005)

Date: 12/5/2005

Chestizzles

Incline DB

1x10 @ 60 Warmup
1x8 @ 80
2x6 @ 90

Bench DB

1x10 @ 60 Warmup
1x8 @ 80
2x6 @ 90

DB Flyes

1x8 @ 50
1x6 @ 60
1x8 @ 60

Decline Cable Movement (stand out in front, w/ cables at the bottom, and bring em up like I am handing a basket to some one w/ both hands.)

light weight havent done these since June so teh form must be teh win.

1x5 @ 80
1x8 @ 60
1x8 @ 60

Light weight Cable Crosses

3x8 @ 60

Abs: 4x20 decline bench crunches.

Grade: B (would be A but the diet was the suck today.)

Comments:  Wanted to do more decline volume today but it seemed like it was smith day at the gym today for everybody. I have mentioned that this y is a shoebox so I could not get at it since we only have one. O well. Really been helping this one dude sort out his routine/exercise form and what movements to do. It feels neat in a way, passing the knowledge on. Really need to get going on a pre w/o supplement for energy and drive, cause I am really seeing a drop in performance after a certain amount of time no matter what I do rest  wise, diet wise whatever.

Song of the Day: Many Men- 50 Cent


J


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 5, 2005)

Not a bad lookin routine. I can see that youve been tweakin it here and there. I would suggest that you up the protein alot and increase your weight load to induce more muscle demand, thus more muscle fiber tearing, thus more re-growth, thus larger muscles... I'll keep checkin your routine out, bro. stay focused.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 5, 2005)

^^Points taken!


J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 7, 2005)

Date: 12/7/2005


Back/Bis

Stretch

Deads

1x9 @ 135 Warmup
1x8 @ 175
1x8 @ 200 PB (I actually got it yay)
1x6 @ 200

Super Wide grip Pullups

1x4 @ BW
1x6 @ BW
1x4 @ BW (Bad form)

Bent Over Rows

3x10 @ 70  (Decided to do RR and lower RI between sets for this exercise.)

Low Cable Rows (close grip)

3x8 @ 85

Lat Pulldowns

1x12 @ 87.5
1x8 @ 100 (Behind neck)
1x12 @ 87.5

Biceps:

Standing Curl EZ Bar 

3x8 @ 50 (lower weight my arms are semi burned previously)

Standing Hammer Grip Curls

1x12 @ 40 6 ea. arm
2x12 @ 50 6 ea. arm
(lower weight)

Grade: A

Comments: PB on deads. About time I start moving some serious weight. At this weight you really have to use your legs to get the weight moving. Getting the weight up off the floor for the first rep of the set is the HARDEST!!! Really have to focus on driving w/ the wheels off the floor. Coming down slowly is hard too, because you have to focus on keeping your back at the right angle and your butt out as you lower. Deciding this week to additional arm work w/ the corresponding muscle group, so today did some bi work w/ the back. Tommorrow I am going to do some tri work with shoulders and then both again on saturday with legs. Will do this next week too.

Like the dude says on animalpak, you are your best gineau pig (sp its late.)

Kut Forr Lyfe 


J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 9, 2005)

12/9/2005 (For workout 12/8/2005)

Shoulders/Tris

(As a general precursor, I am still feeling my weight ranges for most of these exercises, as most are new ones I have not used in my shoulder routine before.)

Sitting Overhead Press DB

1x10 @ 20 10 ea. hand (from now on this represents total weight.) Warmup
1x8 @ 50
1x8 @ 60
1x8 @ 60 9-10

Ez Bar Up Right Rows

1x10 @ 70
2x8 @ 70

DB Shrugs

1x12 @ 150
2x12 @ 160

Reverse Flyes Db

1x12 @ 40
1x8 @ 50
1x8 @ 50

Face Pulls

3x12 @ 80 I hate balancing.

Triceps 

(All these are new, basically I screwed around w/ these, but I need to review form for pullovers before I really attempt them, hence only one set of each.)

Standing Pullover

1x8 @ 20 db (do you pull it straight up and down behind you or up and over your head?)

Flat Bench Pullover (^^see above)

1x8 @ 20 db

Close grip bench (i like these just need to perfect form since anything w/ a flat bench and a bar feels weird since I never bench w/ a bb for chest.)

1x12 @ bar
1x12 @ bar + 20
1x12 @ bar +40 (this set felt best)
it felt like I'm hitting a whole new area of tris that I havent before.

Light Pulldowns

2x11 @ 80

Abs: 2x20 hanging knee raises togehter, 1x15 separate.

Grade/Effort: B b/c shoulder day =s drudgery day

Comments: Shoulder day is my drudgery day I have discovered. Should be an A b/c of the new exercises attempted, but the intensity and drive wasnt there today. Really monotonous is the way to describe it. I have discovered the close grip bench, this sucker works my arms in a way I haven't felt before, and since I have read that this exercise should be a big one in any tri workout, I shall perfect it.  Its hard to nail the form, like I mentioned b/c I never do flat bb work.

Motivation son. Motivation.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 10, 2005)

Date: 12/10/2005

Legs/Arms

Squats

1x10 @ 90 Warmup
1x8 @ 150
1x7 @ 150
1x6 @ 150

(January 06 no more pussy excuses for one leg exercises  b/c of my status. Suck it up and operate marine.)

Triceps

close grip bench

1x10 @ 85
2x8 @ 105

Y pressdowns

2x8 @ 100
1x10 @ 100

kick backs

3x 8 ea arm @ 20 db

biceps

Concentration

3x8 @ 30 db ea. arm

Standing ez bar curls

1x8 @ 50
1x5 @ 50

no abs. had to leave at this point gym closed. Wanted to do 2 more biceps movements.

Grade: B

Comments: Arm work was fun today, tired of the smith for squats. wante dto try some volume for bis, but ran out of time. I dont feel like typing tonight.

arm split for next week:

mon-chest tris
tues-back bies
wed-shoulders
thurs-legs
fri-rest
sat-tris bis
sunday- va baby.

J


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

How are you liking dicthing the smith for squats?  God I hate that machine.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 13, 2005)

Yea I ditched it for two weeks when I was at a different gym. God I hate going back to the smith. Hopefully when I join Gold's in Jan (be around some real lifters) that will change .


Chest today.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 14, 2005)

Date: 12/14/05 (For workout 12/13/05)

Chest/Triceps


Flat DB Press

1x10 @ 60 Warmup
1x10 @ 80
1x8 @ 90
1x6 @ 100 PB (8-10)

Incline DB Press (These felt weak today)

1x10 @ 60 Warmup
1x6 @ 80
1x6 @ 90
1x3 @ 90 WTF

Decline Smith Press

Lighter weight than normal

1x10 @ 90
1x6 @ 110 (Grip)
1x8 @ 110

Cable Crosses

3x10 @ 70

Triceps:

CG Bench (Had mishap today went 2 more reps than I thought I could on the first set and couldn't rerack it. Landed on my chest not really hard but I hurt my wrist really bad trying to slow it down/rerack the weight. I rushed, and thats what I get.)

1x8 @ 95
1x6 @ 95 Much better form and speed. More strict less reps.

Grip Cable Pressdowns

1x6 @ 100 Y grip
1x10 @ 60 Rope grip
1x8 @ 60 Rope grip

Triceps/wrist/elbow joints were really hurting from the bar mishap so I decided to stop.

Abs: 2x13 decline crunches holding 20 lb db in ea hand close to chest.

Grade: Solid B

Comments: Good effort today. Solid, got a PB for flat press, but was negated from an A rating to a B rating due to my rushing on the CG. This one I really have to work at to do right, as anything w/ a BB and flat plane I dislike. Discoverd new ab crunch technique another dude showed me. I like it, but might do 1 30 lb dumb as you really have to concentrate to not use your back when doing them with two.

Back tonight after job interview. Yes!


J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 15, 2005)

12/15/2005 (For work out 12/14/2005)

Back/Bis (cut em both short no energy.)

Deads

1x10 @ 135 Warmup
1x9 @ 175 10
1x8 @ 175 10+
1x10 @ 200

Pullups

1x6 @ BW
1x8 @ BW betterform
1x8 @ BW

Supinated Powertype grip pulldowns 

1x10 @ 75 form fix type weight
1x9 @ 100 10+
1x10 @ 100
1x10 @ 100

Low cable rows close grip

1x9 @ 85
2x10 @ 85

Biceps

Neutral Grip Pullups

2x8 @ BW

Standing EZ Bar Curls

1x10 @ 50
1x8 @ 50
1x6 @ 50

No abs.


Grade/Effort: C

Comments: got to the gym very later had two interviews prior. Got the job so It doesnt matter. Cut both short as I wanted to go home and celebrate a bit. Looking foward to a week off next week seeing my girl up in va.

Then its 06, the time of a lot of changes around here.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 16, 2005)

Date: 12/15/2005

Shoulders

Sitting Shoulder DB Press

1x10 @ 40 Warmup
1x10 @ 60
1x6 @ 70 felt rugged
1x6 @ 70 felt much better this set

Front DB raises

1x12 (6 ea. arm) @ 20 ea. arm
1x14 @ 20 db ea.
1x16 @ 20 dB.

Upright rows

3x10 @ 70. fought for rr on these.

Face Pulls

2x10 @ 60 (form experiment)
1x10 @ 80
1x13 @ 90

Reverse flyes

(form work)

3x10 @ 30 (2x 15 db.)

abs: 3x20 decline crunches.

Grade/effort: B but bleh.

Comments: Another drugdery day doing shoulders. decent pump. rear delts are coming along nicely . Last day lifting for a week. doubt ill do legs/arms tom, got too much to do and no car. 

Everybody has one bodygroup/workout day that is super boring it seems, and shoulders is it for me.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 17, 2005)

From back day 12/14/05









J

Will post a week from now.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, 

Just got back from teh vacation. Good times, but I swear guys I was going through withdrawal from lack of serious lifting. I ate ok, but last night was the worst. I was fine until last night till some time my body started cramping or tensing rather up really tight for like 10 min and loosening for 10 and then repeating. Nothing else has/had changed to warrent this, and I contribute this to the lack of lifting lol. 

I swear its equivalent to not being able to get crack when you're a crack addict. I go nuts. Back on monday! Thank god! must...have....weights..ahhh.

Few pics. i swear I am skinny and yet I am the biggest person I saw the whole time I was there. Its insane how you begin to look for other big or gym influenced guys when your built or know whats up. Also funny how you notice how skinny, fat, etc eveybody else is when your built.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 26, 2005)

Date: 12/26/2005

Back in the game.

Chest/Triceps

Flat DB Press

1x10 @ 70 total. warmup
2x8 @ 90
1x6 @ 100 (7-8)

Incline DB

1x10 @ 70 warmup
2x6 @ 90
1x2 at 100 (failure, didnt rest enough between this and the last set.)

Left out decline smith work.

Light rr cable crosses

3x10 @ 60 

Incline DB Flyes (these are new I like em really feel the pecs gettn nailed.)

3x10 @ 40 familiarizing myself to doing em incline.

Left out decline flyes.

wanted to do more chest volume, but first day back and i was a bit tired so I moved to tris.

Triceps:

CG Bench

1x8 @ 85 shitty form.
1x8 @ 85 much better form adjusted width a bit.
1x8 @ 85.

Pressdowns

1x8 @ 100
2x6 @ 100

Standing Pull over db

3x8 @ 20 db. figuring out to load and clean these into position. w/ the hands ending up in that v position under the db.

Abs: 2x20 slow decline crunches.

Grade/Effort: B

Comments:  Not bad for a first day bad. B cause of slacking and not finishing my chest volume like I had wanted. Inclines felt a bit weak, but I shortned the rest intervals for those today. Toasted triceps. pullovers are new, i can really up weight. but getting form down.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 27, 2005)

Date: 12/27/2005

Back/Biceps

Deadz Fhor Lyfe

1x10 @ 135 Warmup
2x8 @ 185
1x8 @ 200

Bent Over BB Rows (wide underhand grip) 

These are new, well w/ a bb anyway. I like them, but w/ loading n unloading for these and deads w/ no rack just on the floor and ri's, these 2 exercises took almost an hour. Lol

I did lighter weight so I could get used to the bb and not the ez bar.

1x12 @ 95
2x10 @ 105

Pullups (Pronated, power grip width)

3x4 @ BW

Low Cable Rows (w/ triangle close grip)

3x8 @ 85 need to up weight.

Pulldowns- (close grip w/ triangle attachement instead of normal lat bar.)

1x8 @ 87.5
1x8 @ 100
1x8 @ 112.5

Biceps

Concentration

3x8 ea. arm @ 30 db

Standing Hammers

3x8 @ 25 ea arm.

Grade/Effort: B

Comments: Exact repeat of yesterday. Came in w/ high spirits since start new job next monday, and had hopes of alot of volume. Cut both groups short, back by 1 and arms by 2, and did no abs. Just flat ran out of steam after hour 15. I hate this stupid gym. since we have no rack I have to load unload plates w/ the bb straight on the floor w/ a space that the bb fits exactly in if you spin the bb around in a circle. O well, it takes 45 to 55 min to load unload and ri for just 2 exercises grr. Body is adjusting well to a week off w/ semi shit diet.

diet for the last two days has been awesome! well spaced, consistent, nutirious.


Song of the day: limp bizkit- take a look around. ...yeah i do lol lots of fat out of shape people who dont care about themselves to do anything about it. thats why I stay kut for lyfe...

J


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2005)

That sucks that you have no rack in your gym. Maybe you could inquiry the front desk about them getting one. It is really a staple object that every gym should have. You could implement a t-bar row into your back workout instead of a bent row so you have less time fumbling with plates and barbells rolling around. Just shove the end of the barbell in a corner and load the weights on.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 30, 2005)

Date: 12/30/05 (For lift session 12/29/05)


Shoulders


Seated DB Overhead Press

1x10 @ 20 lbs. total warmup.
3x8 @ 60

Upright BB Rows (New using BB, as opposed to Ez Curl Bar, I like it better.)

2x8 @ 95
1x5 @ 115 PB

Face Pulls (Lat pulldown station w/ rope handles into face)

1x11 @ 87.5
2x8 @ 100 (grip)

Reverse DB incline bench flyes

3x8 @ 30 total.

Side Raises

1x6 @ 40 (20 db each hand)
2x8 @ 30

Abs:  3x20 slow decline bench crunches.

Grade/Effort: A

Comments: Didn???t feel like an A workout, it seemed to go really quick. It was on paper so that???s what I???ll give it. Switched up to bb upright rows, finally lol.  I should have been doing these all along, instead of the ez curl bar. Elbow joints felt better w/ it, and I was able to move more weight, hence the PB.

Best shoulder day in awhile.


J


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

Damn, looks like your deadlifts have shot up a lot.  Good lifting sir.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks. 

W/ deadlifts I have started to focus more intently on using my legs to start the movement, like you are supposed to . I had been but not really concentrating on it. Legs are the first half, back is the second.

no legs/arms today. gym closed earlier than I thought due to new years.

Over all a solid start to my career or lifetime battle against the iron.

o6 journal up in a min.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 19, 2011)

Pure awesomeness, having re-discovered these logs and being able to compare then and now.

Looking to start another journal soon. Keep your journals people. It really allowed me to reflect and see how things have changed.


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 19, 2011)

*The Journey of Life Continues: Reflect, Refocus, Redefine!*

*Wow.*

It is insane on how you never know where life will take you, and the things that you will learn and experience. Being able to look back at what you've done really helps you see where you've come from. It also shows you how your ideas of what you thought was important weren't really all that important, and the ideas, lifting techniques, body weakness areas that you thought weren't important really should have been the focus. As the saying goes, there is no substitute for experience. 

I was cleaning out my closet, and discovered several old hard drives that I had never destroyed, but their hosts were long gone. Long story short, I re-discovered these training logs in my bookmarks, and it made for some interesting reading. Hearing myself talk several years in the past was eye-opening. 

In the first few new posts below I'm going to list some random things I've learned about life that I didn't know six years ago, as well as a separate list relating to fitness items learned. I'm also going to put up some new goals. Most of this is for my own reference down the road, but I hope somebody learns something from it. I'm only 25, but I feel a whole *metric shitton* smarter, wiser, and "un-dumber " than I was at 19.

So first things first, link to what I logged in 2006 (mostly for my own reference) 2006. Meh. 

More to come. (Not what she said...that's what I said!)


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2011)

You do understand that without pics, nobody effin cares. I skim through blocks of text to see what people are all about....and i see nothing. these boards are filled with the unjackdest mofo's around. Seriously...Do any of you guys lift weights? Where the fuck are the pics? We have 2 jacked mods and thats it. Maybe 3. I mean, you would think this is a SciFiCon forum when you check the members pics section. Nothing but medicority at best.[/rant]


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 19, 2011)

*Shit I've Learned: 2005-2011 Ed.*

So, following the theme of Dan John's 40 Years Of Insight: Part 2 I thought I'd list some things I've learned since I last used this log. This post will cover random stuff. The next post I'll list fitness-specific lessons.

*1.  The world is going to suck once this generation of old folks are gone.*

By this generation I mean those people who lived through the Great Depression, The World Wars, and the like. These people knew the values of hard work, determination in the face of adversity, and personal responsibility, These are three values almost non-existent in my generation. Old people didn't whine and bitch, they shut up and just did it. If you had to go work in the rock quarry at age 10 and work 12 hour shifts with grown men to support your family, you just did it. All their knowledge and old-world, down to earth values, and skill sets will be gone. Back in 2006 I despised old people, they were always getting in my way on the road, and bumping into my shopping cart at Publix. Now, I try to surround myself as much as I can with older folk. I've learned *so* much, and I feel I've greatly matured as a result. Plus, I've grown my patience level  :shock: . *So, learn from old people and try to keep pace with the 170 lbs. 3% BF 73 year old retired army ranger who continually toasts your ass in long distance flat out running and ruck marching...and doesn't bitch or ever complain about anything ever.*

*2.  Appreciate what you have.*

Times suck right now. It is only going to get worse (for a time.) Nowadays, there is always somebody who makes less money than you, doesn't have a car much less one that runs, has less food in their fridge, and is in worse health. Reflect and *appreciate what you have*. And no, your $500 a month Lexus that technically the bank owns doesn't count. 

*3. Knowledge is power. Period. *

Stop watching pointless TV, get rid of your cable. It saves you money anyway. Get out and learn and do shit. Research, Research, Research, and then get out and do things. The more things you can be educated about and not sound like a jackass, the better off you'll be. Read fucking books. Go to the end of the Internet and back. Listen when old people talk.

*4.  All women lie. Yes, all women.*

They all do it, some much more subtly than others and in different ways, but it happens without fail. If you even assume something or a lie is happening, it already has. To paraphrase DeNiro's character Neil McCawley in the movie Heat, "Assume it. Assume it all, right here right now." I know I took the line a bit out of context, but I like to think it fits.

*5. Hope for the best, plan for the worst.*

For example, have a cash reserve. Just doing this has saved me multiple times since 2006. Plan for retirement. Social Security will not be able to support me when I'm old. If you don't plan and save for later, you will be *farked.* Sadly, my generation has missed this, and they choose to live in the present, with no plans for the future, and no fall back plans in any areas in their life period. This saying goes for almost anything.

*6.  Study history.*

Especially this country's. You want to be able to tell your grand-kids how this country was founded and the ideas, principles, and ways of doing things that our Founding Fathers did. Not just in getting our country started, but as a way to live your life. Because we all know, this country isn't the same as it once was, and it could be radically changed in the way we know it before my generation is gone.

*7.  Be a grey man. Don't stand out. It stops a lot of problems before it starts. I mean this not only in a defensive nature, but as a way of living. Be discrete. Don't drive the afford-mentioned Lexus (Unless it's paid for.) Put your money where it counts.*

*8.  Embrace your family. *

The Italians got this idea right. No one else cares about you more, and most of the time they'll help you when no one else will. Don't screw them. You'll regret it.

*9.  Shut your mouth.*

...because what's going to come out of it probably shouldn't and probably doesn't matter anyway. Don't talk about shit you don't know. Don't criticize people you've never met, and don't judge anyone until you've built a case about them for yourself based on actions. At the same time, *stereotypes exist for a reason.* 

*10. Debt will screw you for life. Get rid of it, and don't get back into it. *

Personally, I throw mortgages into this mix as well. I'd rather be able to pick up and move at moment's notice than be chained down to one spot. A lot of recruits in my academy class are still without jobs because they were unable to locate to where the jobs were located.

I have some more for later.


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> You do understand that without pics, nobody effin cares. I skim through blocks of text to see what people are all about....and i see nothing. these boards are filled with the unjackdest mofo's around. Seriously...Do any of you guys lift weights? Where the fuck are the pics? We have 2 jacked mods and thats it. Maybe 3. I mean, you would think this is a SciFiCon forum when you check the members pics section. Nothing but medicority at best.[/rant]



Totally agree dude. No pics here yet. I'm not jacked by any means. I weigh 200 lbs, with a 37 inch slight muffin top waist. I let myself kind of go until beginning of this year, and I'm regretting it. I'm trying to un-jack myself. I'd like to go back to 170 lbs at 5%. I've definitely gained size and definition since I last logged, but I only care about myself and not how others view me now. My endurance is sucky, I'd actually love to lose some of my "size. I'm all about functional strength now, and will be going forward. Most of this change is due to my career and the necessity of being combat fit and not necessary looking all gym-pretty.

I'll talk about how my training philosophy has changed in the coming posts.


----------

